
Ask HN: macOS Catalina for Development Use? - raihansaputra
I&#x27;m currently still on macOS Mojave, wanting to upgrade for better memory allocation. Is Catalina stable enough to use day to day for development?<p>EDIT: On memory allocation: somehow in an update Mojave just wrecks the RAM usage and aggressively swaps stuff. I&#x27;m down to two&#x2F;three windows of Chrome (with ~10 tabs each) and a VSCode window. Memory usage is under 4GB Wired + Active, but the OS still prefers to swap (I have 8GB of RAM). Especially after &gt; 1 day of uptime. I&#x27;m not sure what&#x27;s happening.<p>This screenshot[0] is at what I now consider &quot;worst&quot; scenario, 5 Chrome windows, multiple slack instances in tabs, Miro boards with a lot of objects, 2 VScode windows, 2 node servers. It&#x27;s clear that the ram is still enough the the OS still swaps. Really bums me.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;y79t4ps.png
======
itg
I would stay on 10.14 for now, it is far more stable than 10.15, especially
the latest update which seems to cause kernel panics for many people.

~~~
raihansaputra
Yeah that's what I've read a couple of times. I'll have to find a way to make
my RAM more useful then..

